# What would you do with this?



## Kezzab (3 Mar 2016)

So i found this on the beach at the weekend. It's actually too large for any tank i own, but it looks cool and i can sort of imagine what i'd do with it. I'll keep it in the hope i may have use for it in future (although i'm open to offers).

Curious to hear what others would do with this.


----------



## EdwinK (4 Mar 2016)

Order a new tank and put it in.


----------



## Jaap (4 Mar 2016)

Soak it in water for starters....


----------



## parotet (4 Mar 2016)

Even for a large tank it looks a bit massive and compact in my opinion... not easy to use. There are several journals in UKAPS and other forum with large tree roots but in most cases the roots were creating an interest pattern of thinner branches. However it is very difficult to assess the value of driftwood just with pictures. Maybe you change its position and it would look great.

Jordi


----------



## Kezzab (4 Mar 2016)

Ha! It is fairly massive. Much bigger than i really appreciated when I picked it up.

The pics don't really do it justice, there's thinner side roots and an interesting archway effect. If it was used it would have to be pretty much the sole feature of the tank.

But it might just look like a sodding big root with some plants stuck on it...

It can always go on the fire.


----------



## Wisey (4 Mar 2016)

Kezzab said:


> It can always go on the fire.



That was one of my thoughts, but didn't want to offend by suggesting it, haha


----------



## Kezzab (4 Mar 2016)

And there was me thinking i'd struck beachcomber gold.

I'll do something with it, prove all the haters wrong, you'll see.


----------

